# removal of exposed portion of mesh



## maggiekocher (Aug 19, 2011)

How do I code partial removal of exposed mesh from a sling procedure done five months ago?   Doctor only proposes to remove exposed mesh not all of mesh.


----------



## huntersmum (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one of these coming up and was thinking the revision code, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 22, 2011)

I would also lean towards the revised code


----------



## maggiekocher (Aug 22, 2011)

We are going with the revision code.  57295.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually, 57295 is incorrect.  The correct code for "removal or revision of sling for stress incontinence" is 57287


----------

